# 5th wheel



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ebay Item number: 220124970984

13K for a lovely looking unit, another 7K for a Pick up.. I can sort of see the logic really..

it's differnt from a caravan because?

It looks much cooler, is much better equiped, and gives you the excuse to drive a nice looking pickup - and have a genuine reasonfor driving it 

but
its bigger (than a caravan) and articulated (compared to RV). are they the disadvantages? 
Daz?
(probably on holiday)


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John

On holiday??? Not till tomorrow  

5th wheels you say...........  8) .............I love em!!! I looked at one of these at Easter in the USA when we went to buy the Concord, they are superb and very well equipped. Its already got the 240v conversion done so no worries there and as you say it does give you a really good excuse to treat yourself to a USA pickup. What kind of pickup are they saying you need for a 5th wheel of this size?? Some of em are damn ugly brutes especially the really big Dodge Ram things. 

A customer of mine is selling his Dodge (on a 54 plate) for about £5k but no 5th wheel linkage so youd probabaly be better buying it from them. If youve never been inside one....go and have a shufftee they are stunning inside and very spacious. I cant understand why people pay £30-40k for a static caravan when these are much bigger, better equipped, cheaper and moveable without any heartache.

Are you thinking of chopping in the C class then???

(Oh and by the way they are much cheaper from the States even with shipping and taxes etc!! :wink: )


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Daz and thanks..

I wasnt really thinking about it now.. I just didnt realise 13K could get you a nice one..but maybe a worthwhile option in the future.. notice house prices have biggest rise in two years today :O -
I am not and cannot get on ladder in this country methinks... so maybe fulltiming in one would be a good option, if I can find a site...

so, a 5th wheel over a 30-40K rv? just the articulation/length and the fact that you can just park and walk thru ?

Jj


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

JJ

If you want the ins and outs of 5th wheel living, why not PM Sundowners (Nigel), I'm sure he'll be only too pleased to give you some pointers :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Linny


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John

Thats a good question and the answer is, it depends. :roll: 

If I was full timing in 1 place on a semi perminant basis (like you) the 5th wheel would win every time. But for general use or travelling full time the motorised RV would be what I would choose.  

I think it would come down to cost in the end, the 5th wheel can just be parked up and used for extended periods of time, where as the motorised RVs really needs to be moved and used and not laid up for weeks or months on end or you start to have major problems with things seizing up due to lack of use. Also 5th wheels are designed to be lived in 24/7 where as motorised are a bit of a jack of all trades and have to do multiple jobs instead of just 1 thing very well. 8O 

Ive never driven with a 5th wheel but im sure it would be whole lot of fun, especially with a nice pickup under you!! 8) :wink: :lol:


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Fifth wheel vs caravan*

I have a F350 pickup and a 36 foot fifth wheel that I keep in America, It drives like a dream, you can sit on the freeway at 80mph all day long with 2 fingers on the wheel. It opens up with 3 slides into something the size of a small house, (the bed is 6ft across!) its got everthing that you need and more. You can have this sort of unit (used) over there for less that £25k and it only costs me $40 a month to store and flights are sometimes very very cheap. I can get up early in the UK, fly to Orlando, collect my rig from storage and sleep in it All on the same day! Best investment I ever made. PM me if needed.


----------

